# Thank you for our armed forces



## rtkwar (Feb 20, 2013)

*
Army gives 48-hour deadline 
to The president and the Muslim Brotherhood to leave the rule in the country
To everyone, Stay in the squares 
After 48 hours Egypt will see the light again
We stand with our armed forces
Millions in the streets to support army Against terrorists




*


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

so millions of egyptians are terrorists now?
and isn't this the same army that after 2011 was proven to have tortured revolution activists in the same manner as the police did?
I guess hypocricy will be the ultimate winner here no matter what happens in the next few days


----------



## rtkwar (Feb 20, 2013)

*



so millions of egyptians are terrorists now?

Click to expand...

Where those millions?



and isn't this the same army that after 2011 was proven to have tortured revolution activists in the same manner as the police did?

Click to expand...

We Egyptians we become sure
That was killing protesters on Jan. 25 and beyond are the Muslim Brotherhood and the Salafis
And we are sure
Some countries such as Qatar and the United States want to destroy our armed forces
But we will not allow
We are not Iraq or Libya or Syria
We Egypt
*


----------



## rtkwar (Feb 20, 2013)

Messages from egypt:


----------



## rtkwar (Feb 20, 2013)

*To everyone who says
The rebels just harassment
Police arrested a member of the Muslim Brotherhood
Disguised as a woman
In order to alleged harassment

HAHAHA
*


----------



## rtkwar (Feb 20, 2013)

*America is trying to save Morsi
But the army refused

*


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

*Army Statement*

English Translation of Army Statement
The Egyptian arena and the world witnessed yesterday unprecedented protests and demonstrations by the great people of Egypt to express their will and views in a civil and peaceful manner.
Everyone witnessed the movement of the Egyptian people, heard their voices with the highest degree of respect and attention. It is a must that the people’s demands and calls are responded to and that each party bear some degree of responsibility in these dangerous circumstances surrounding this great nation.

The Egyptian Armed Forces, as a major player in the equation of Egypt’s future, and based on its duties and responsibilities, protecting the safety and security of this country, emphasizes the following:

1. The Armed Forces will never be a part in the circle of politics or governing, and will not accept to leave its role, according to democratic principles, merging from the will of the people.

2. The national security of the state is in great danger. In response to the current developments we are currently witnessing, it gives us all, due to our position, responsibilities to deal with this situation, to prevent such danger from occurring. The Armed Forces has understood early on the danger of the current situation, and what it represents for the demands of the Egyptian people, and that is why we had created a deadline of a week for all political parties to reconcile and end this crisis. This week has passed without any hope, initiative or action, which led to the great people of Egypt to take to the streets with the determination and insistence in a way that obtained the admiration and appreciation on all levels, internally, regionally, and internationally. The great people of Egypt have suffered without finding anyone to care for them, which gives a moral and psychological burden on the Armed Forces which have found it important for everyone to stop everything except to care for this people who proved that they are able to achieve the impossible if they felt devotion and loyalty.

3. The Armed Forces repeats its invitation to respond to the demands of the people and gives everyone 48 hours as a last chance to bear their own responsibilities during this historical event and period that our country is currently passing through, which will never tolerate or forgive any power that fails in carrying out its responsibilities.

4. The Armed Forces are asking everyone that if the demands of the Egyptian people are not responded to within the fixed time, then they will have - according to their national and historical responsibility, and respecting the demands of the great people of Egypt - to announce a future road map and arrangement under its supervision, with the participation of all powers and national, loyal directions, including the youth of Egypt that were and will always be the symbol of the holy revolution, and with no exclusion or political isolation.

God save Egypt and its people proud great

Peace be upon you and God's mercy and blessings


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2013)

rtkwar said:


> *
> Some countries such as Qatar and the United States want to destroy our armed forces*


*



rtkwar said:



Messages from egypt:









Click to expand...




rtkwar said:



America is trying to save Morsi
But the army refused



Click to expand...

In response to these messages, not necessarily the messenger, as an American I find these assertions offensive and ridiculous.


America does not want to destroy Egypt. 
President Obama does not support terrorism. 
Calling our diplomatic Ambassador to Egypt derogatory things is highly insulting when her statement came from good will, good opinion and a thoroughly educated and informed perspective. Our foreign service officers are studies of diplomacy, international relations, political science, economy and learned in the ways of political violence and revolutions, and world wars.
America does not want to save Morsi or the Muslim brotherhood. Rather it is in America's best interest to want to encourage economic stability and a democratic peace by acknowledging and recognizing a legitimate democratically elected President in a young democracy voted for and instated by the Egyptian people.

Over throwing a democratically elected President only a year after being in office is seen by democratically developed worlds as impertinent. It does nothing to encourage the economic stability and investment that the young democracy desperately seeks by their very actions in the street. Add the insult to injury by Egyptians towards those very Western democracies, that are seeking to aid them through this transitional period for the good of all in the global community, and it is as if the Egyptian people are biting off the very helping hand they so desperately need but are blind to see it. 

The Egyptian's pride and prejudice are only hurting themselves further until they realize that they must work with others. That they can not do this on their own and that the "outside world" is not "outside them" but rather with them. That they can not and should not maintain this selfishness because they are part of the global society and we all have a stake in the concerns of Egypt's affairs because of how it will affect us all. The Egyptians will have to learn to moderate themselves and come to a compromise or risk driving themselves into further extremism and isolation to their detriment.

The American Ambassador to Egypt was correct in her assessment that the democratic process in a young democracy with a struggling economy would be better served by taking the Tamarod petition and making a roll call or voter registration out of it in order to gain political strength and momentum for the next round of Presidential elections. 

In a democracy you don't throw your leaders out every time you get upset. You vote them out and then build from there. That is a peaceful democratic process. Continuous unrest and protesting in the streets paralyzes the economy driving things further down and thus annoys, frustrates and upsets the everyday working individual that is struggling to maintain the status quo. It's a destructive spiral and every stubborn opposition to the process without solutions, reform and compromise are partly to blame for their own self created mess. 

The MB and President not only have to contend with the political power of the people but decades of corruption and setting up a new system. It will hardly matter who gets into power as they will face the same challenges as the prior person. Until an Egyptian leader is willing to bite the necessary economic reform bullet and do what is needed Egypt will be hopelessly lost. 

Egypt must change. To change things must get worse before they can get better. No one likes change but yet they are asking and demanding a change with enormous unrealistic expectations. The uneducated youth, which is the man power behind the movement and not the brains, has the audacity to think they know better and seems not to listen or care to those that actually do know better and have vast knowledge on the matter. Then by their own bias they add offense and insult to the others while expecting full respect for themselves on the matter. To demand respect without giving it, indeed. It is highly offensive and ridiculous.*


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Don't get sucked in by the normal Egyptian conspiracy theorist.

Every that happens is a consparacy against EGypt - and the people behind the consptacies are always either the Americans or the Israelies!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The same army that violated women in the museum 
The same army that beat up a young lad outside my building
The same army the country wanted rid of so badly they voted in Morsi


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

zaytoona said:


> In response to these messages, not necessarily the messenger, as an American I find these assertions offensive and ridiculous.
> 
> 
> America does not want to destroy Egypt.
> ...


I agree with you entirely, the only flaw in the argument is that the process is dependent upon the incumbent respecting the rules of the game, ie having free and fair elections on the pertinent date and then abiding by the outcome of those elections. Would you think that this is likely where the MB is concerned?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

However.. there has been no provision for a vote of no confidence in the Egyptian constitution


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GQ1tNopb97k#at=15


----------



## rtkwar (Feb 20, 2013)

*me and My family will go now to join the revolutionaries to support the armed forces*


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

CAIRODEMON said:


> I agree with you entirely, the only flaw in the argument is that the process is dependent upon the incumbent respecting the rules of the game, ie having free and fair elections on the pertinent date and then abiding by the outcome of those elections. Would you think that this is likely where the MB is concerned?


I would think that is the position of the pro-Morsi demonstrations which is made up of many Islamist groups. The MB and President Morsi have stated as much of the legitimacy of the presidency. By design of the democratic process they are free to change the face of their party every four years and have the numbers to back them up to be a most powerful force in the political process. The advantage to them of abiding by the elections is they do not appear dictatorial by changing the face of the elected office while still being able to compete and hold on to the reigns of power through decades of organization that has created a strong political base formed on similar beliefs.

If you are alluding to the oppositions claims of the MB and the President's encroachment of power I attest that wholeheartedly agree and understand the oppositions position. It's a mess to be sure. There are currently no checks and balances in the newly formed democracy for the President besides the people power in the street and the remnants of the Mubarak regime in the Judiciary to some calculating degree. 

The Morsi regime has attempted to deal with the leftovers of the Judiciary by lowering the age of a sitting judge thus eliminating those in positions of power. Which the Judiciary have swiftly rebuked and said the President does not have it within his power to do such thing. Putting the Judiciary in the same position of above reproach as the President gave himself early on with sweeping executive powers. Go ahead young Presidency and play politics with those old boys of the law and see how quickly the boot meets the bottom. It would seem his confidence was embolden with the success of ousting the heads of military and putting himself in their places but it did not work so lovely with the Judiciary did it.

The MB and the President's defense of their actions in power grabbing the lion share has been that they are attempting to root out decades of corruption. How generous and noble of them. 

The appointment of the upper Parliament was the same rubber stamping seen in the former regime. The offense is the President can appoint some but not all. The lower Parliament in part voted on by the yet to be declared illegitimate upper parliament was just a repeat of that same rubber stamping to a degree. Who did not see coming the Judiciary dissolving the houses of the Parliament on the grounds of illegitimacy during the time of the President appointing them? It was the first thing I thought of and seemed rather common sense that in this move the Parliament was not formed to be lasting. There is a way to properly do these things and that was not the way. I attributed this ill decision making to an unseasoned leader.

Then the Shura Council formed of the Upper Parliament rushing through a newly formed Islamic constitution was the next item of discord and fomenting of distrust among the people. I understand the pressure they were under by the threat of being dissolved by the Judiciary based on their illegitimacy. However, I had to ask myself why be in such a hurry to write the very foundation of the nation when there is an outcry about it? Why exclude voices from the process when promises were made to include all people? Well it would seem the very institution will only crumble on the basis of that foundation as it is not a solid structure to be sure. What patch work could possibly be made on such an uneven and unstable foundation in bills and amendments? It would only emulate the same hasty slapped up brick and clay structures seen built around the country without proper permits. One or two strong earth quakes and it's surely to crumble on top of all the people of Egypt.

To be fair the President did include all the people he promised he would in his campaign into advisory positions at the very start. The thing about advisory positions is they are supposed to advise the President on how best to handle a situation and that is to be respected and taken into consideration. Instead they found that the President is rather stubborn and inherently bias. Thus by ignoring his round table of advisers they lost hope of influencing his position on policies and in objection many of them resigned over time rather than talk to a brick wall.

Adding fuel to the fire was the recent controversial appointment of the governors. Not only was the appointment of the governor of Luxor seen as ill advised and a rather bone headed move by the Egyptian people but also by the International community. It also did not pass the attention of the people that Islamic governors were placed in cities that are known opposition strongholds based on the prior election results in these areas. This is seen as a monopolization of power when it comes time for the counting of the election results. That move is not to be trusted for certain and only reinforces the oppositions stand point on the matter of the MB and the Presidency veering tragically off a democratic course of free and fair elections. One solution to this part of the issue is to hold democratic elections for the position of governors and mayors in these areas and let the people choose who they want to represent them instead of again resorting to the tactics of the old regime by appointing your allies to oversee areas.

Besides the Presidency showing a disregard for the liberal and more moderate voices and an aligning with more extreme parties, over time and yet so quickly in the first year, there are other items adding to the list of concerns of the demands of the Jan 25th revolution. The MB and the Presidency have defended themselves in that they are aspiring to the will of the revolution but lets be honest they have shown they have aspired to the will of only part of the revolutionaries and that being the Islamic agenda. Freedom, dignity and bread are being missed from the message.

Where is the free expression when more people have been arrested and accused of insulting the President and Islam in his first year in office than under the Mubarak regime over the course of 30 years? Where is the free expression when 43 foreign NGO's are cracked down upon and held in absentee trials? These are NGO's that educate the people about the democratic process. Take it one step further and the President passed laws basically doing away with these same democratically encouraging NGO's making it impossible for anyone else to come in the country and do this kind of work. Meanwhile the largest NGO funding in Egypt comes from Saudi Arabia to the Salafists and there was no such crack down on them only on the Western ones.

Then there is the replacement of the Minister of Culture and the potential draft law of doing away with the "naked arts." I read the MB MoC's position on why he made cuts to the head of the department and to be fair I understand the position he took for reforms from a financial stand point. When a venue that holds 600 people are only seating 6 people a night to see the ballet something is wrong with those numbers. It's failing enormously and in desperate need of financial reforms. He is an intriguing individual as far as his background in cinema and his interests go, but even he shows inclinations that limit expression of freedom and the arts. I'm not certain he is entirely the right person for such an important position but perhaps they are making due with the options they have.

Where is the dignity when sexual harassment, assault and violence against women is not checked? I understand that the security situation was greatly damaged with the revolution from the very start with the "Day of Rage" being the scheduled on the same day as the National Police Day. This was done with purposeful intent because of the outrage at the security state where police and military captured, tortured, violate and electrocuted citizens and then posted it on Youtube in further humiliation of their victims. The police were overcome in the protest and retreated and the military was called in and thus the police image forever damaged. They became shamed and humiliated. It was no wonder that in the years that followed they wanted nothing to do with the people that over took them and were no longer afraid.

This second revolution on June 30th against the MB and Morsi has done much to rehabilitate the police and military's image. They seem to embrace this good will again as they want to be in good favor of the people. After all they are remnants of the former ousted regime. This forgiveness and mending of the relationship between the people and the security is endearing but let the people not forget the past.

The quote seemed to fit here in the discussion so I am including it.



rtkwar said:


> *me and My family will go now to join the revolutionaries to support the armed forces*


To the Egyptian people don’t let your hatred for the Muslim Brotherhood and Morsi blind you to the atrocities that the military and SCAF have committed, or you will fall victim to the same familiar fate of the Jan 25th revolution. This link is a visual example of the proceed with caution message. LINK 

The exclusion of the Islamists will trade favored positions with the police force and the military. This could be detrimental if the people do not give the current administration the option to open their eyes and moderate themselves through the political process.

To be continued:


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

Continued:

On the theme of the security situation I should mention the deteriorating situation in Sinai and the rise of the Islamic jihadists there. When the President gave his implied consent to the more extreme radical elements to have their jihad in Syria and that they will not be prosecuted for it upon return he essentially condoned violence in the name of religion. While this message was meant for a domestic audience it was heard around the world. Thus inviting all the Islamic jihadists to Egypt as a safe haven and leaving the military to deal with the matter once again if it gets out of control. Which it has in the case of the Sinai peninsula. Islamist Terrorist Threaten Sinai  <-- Numerous news article confirm details in this assessment.

The security vacuum all over Egypt, the systemic sexual assaults against women in order to scare them from public participation, the attacks and murders of foreigners, the security vacuum in Sinai with the shared border of Israel, the appointment of radical elements over tourist areas, the condoning of violence against the Syrian government, and the Ethiopian dam debacle broadcast live and then published online must leave the Egyptians and International community in serious doubt of the current regime. Already the condoning of violence and hate speech by the implied silence of the Administration, and if I may go as far as to say the religious leaders of Egypt as well, has led to the numerous sexual attacks on women, the sectarian violence and murder of the Shiites by an ignorant lynch mob, and most likely the anti-Western and anti-Israeli rhetoric could be seen to have attributed to the death of a bright young man who was an American teacher in Egypt and an active member in his Jewish society in the States. What encouragement then is to be had by the peace-makers, the educators, the volunteers who aspire to help the people of Egypt and the Middle East?

Moving on what of bread? When the basic needs can not be met nothing else will be able to fall into place. A very open, transparent, wide eyed assessment of the current economic situation needs to be addressed by the appointed government with their people. The people can see the rolling electrical power cuts, they can see the bread shortages, they can see the water shortages and what's on the ground happening around them, but they do not have a clear and much larger picture of why this is really happening and what it really means to them and for them. They will need to have a national dialogue about this so that the people can have a realistic assessment and adjust their expectations accordingly. 

In fact it really would have been to the administrations benefit if they'd held daily press conferences with spokesmen addressing the media and then airing that press conference on state TV and following it up by posting that press conference online for anyone to access and watch at their leisure. It would inform the people each step of the way so they could know what to expect and feel comfortable just like when a doctor or nurse performs an exam or medical procedure. Before they touch you they explain what they are going to do. "I'm going to place my hands here on this part of you to perform this exam." It's very professional and clinically done. Then the people could give their implied consent with further understanding. 

In the political process it could be approached much the same where the representatives of the people are present and have dialogue. The administration elected by the people will speak to the people directly through their representatives or appointed spokesperson. The media is supposed to be another check and balance of this political process by questioning the government for the interests of the people. The spokesperson for the administration has their script, "We have this much money. This is what the money is doing. This is what the money really needs to be doing. This is the reform we need to do with the money. This is how the reform money will affect the people. This is why the reform is needed for the future benefit of all. This is what the reform money will do in the future." Then the media questions the government spokesperson to write or broadcast and inform the people.

The President has neither been obvious or open. I assume this is because of fear of upsetting the status quo. To appease the people the government drains the public funds and reserves in order to offset the cost with government subsides which is like draining the water in a sinking boat with a pail instead of patching the hole. The boat is sinking and drastic economic reforms need to be taken care of immediately before the situation can become better for all. It will hurt some of the population but the hard decisions needs to be taken and it would seem the people are already agitated and upset. So Mr. President your greatest fears have manifested regardless of the measures you have taken to avoid them. What loss is it to you now to go ahead and bite the economic reform bullet for the better of all?

The reforms to the educational system by implementing the MB approved curriculum in the public institutions harks more of the "brotherhoodization" the people speak of. With Egypt in limbo, schools crumbling. There are solutions to the educational system being presented but not heard because of the bias and stubbornness that there should be only one way line of learning and way of thinking. This is the old way of thinking Mr. President. Technology and science are advancing at a rapid pace, and I dare say that you can be a Dr. of Science and a man of God at the same time without contradiction in the paradox. What of the health care system? One thing at a time I suppose.

If the United States is guilty of anything in all of this I would say it's elected leaders would be guilty of not being more vocal against some of the issues presented here that go against the democratic process. Their silence and diligently working with the democratically elected government of Egypt may have been seen as condoning what was happening. While they could have leveraged reforms with Egypt with the annual aid package. 

However, I have to wonder had the US been more vocal would the Egyptians still turn turkey on the US and offer the same insulting message of "stay out of it" and "we're a sovereign nation butt out in what we're doing," from yet another part of the society? How much anti-Western sentiment is motivating this current demonstration? I saw the last line of the Tamarod petition saying, "We reject you because Egypt is still following the footsteps of the USA." I also saw the pictures from the protests of the signs that are also posted in this thread. 

It would seem that the United States also would need a serious over haul of their dealings with Egypt and part of that is going to have to be the agreements of the Camp David Accords and the economic aid. I would also suspect the various politicians involved along with the US Military, the Israeli Military and the Egyptian Military are all considering the issues and matters of Sinai. Either in private thought or in private discussions together.

I also suspect that the Egyptian Military would very much not like getting their billions from the US. That it's really in the interests of the Egyptian Military and their billionaire generals, who made their money under the former regime, to want stability in Egypt. It's good business. So if that means taking control of Egypt, while the people are calling for it through a "Tamarod" petition, that is largely funded by an Egyptian billionaire living in Spain, who was Mubarak's old buddy in crime, and add in that the former Mubarak Prime Minister and Mubarak's sons are being released from prison by the Judiciary which is also remnants of the Mubarak regime, then perhaps this was all done in part by design. 

Subtract the security apparatus so the people feel what they are missing. Meanwhile let them have the full weight of the Muslim Brotherhood's decisions so they can feel those affects as well. In time the people will be welcoming them back with open arms. Oh yes. The corruption in Egypt is decades deep and the bottom line is personal businesses, personal freedoms, and personal billions at stake. What's a couple of years on that? It's all brought to you and paid for by Egyptian interests. Note that it's not a conspiracy when it's backed up by facts. All this has been proven and sourced in the media but has not nearly been as circulated as some of the more impressing issues.

To be continue:


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

Continued:

So what's to be done about it all? I suppose what they intended to do all along when it was announced the MB won the Presidency. I knew it had to be the MB that won in the democratic election because the revolution would never go back to the old regime that way. I turned to my husband and asked him "What if the MB doesn't keep their promises. People say they only want power." He said it then and there, "Then the people will have another revolution." We saw it coming then and I am left to assume so did the military and those that were cast away and left to their own devices.

So what will be the way out? The opposition won't hold dialogue though that is their best chance if they want to continue a democracy. The President has called for national dialogue and rebutted the military's ultimatum. The Military has the teeth however and the support of the people. Whether they use force and perform a coup or allow the people to do the dirty work the military will inevitably step in though they deny a soft coup. The military could act as a mediator between the opposition and the administration. It would seem both sides are willing to talk to them.



MaidenScotland said:


> However.. there has been no provision for a vote of no confidence in the Egyptian constitution


I added this quote because while there is no provision for a vote of no confidence in the constitution there has been some discussion by scholars for a way to impeachment the President through the Parliament. This will take some time to formally set up and structure and won't be nearly as quick as the opposition wants like in the Jan 25th revolution. However, I suspect that the Judiciary is going to be the ones that weigh in on this matter if it comes to that.

The President has called for early Parliamentary elections. The opposition should accept this proposal as it's a peaceful means to an end of the political stalemate and restores the checks and balances. The Army doesn't have to use force. The pro-Morsi Islamists don't have to go to war thus avoiding civil war. The Muslim Brotherhood and the President doesn't have to lose as much face and can protect their institution. The opposition gets rid of the President eventually and gets to keep a democracy. Win, win!

There are proposals in place by the opposition for after the President steps down. Their petition signatures would be counted and verified. While the PM who is MB would step in as the transitional leader. The Military would form a council. Parliamentary and Presidential election would be held again but there is little guarantee who'd win and the process would thus risk a repeat of itself. How many times will it take?

Also the opposition should understand that by ousting a democratically elected President after a period of one year and before the term limit would be detrimental to vital economic stability. The very thing they are seeking by the way they are doing it would go against them because no other established democracy or financial institution in the world is going to trust the Egyptians immediately not to repeat the undemocratic process when they are so hasty to do it. That will lead to little to no investments of an assured outcome.

One other thing I would suggest for the competing opposition is to pick some leaders and spokes people. Make reasonable demands, look for reasonable solutions and promote them, and make them open publicly, in the public venue. Continue to use multi-platform media such as facebook and twitter. Broadcast, record and published online. Find or develop public forums to come together and discuss online. Develop a voter registration and mailing list and then spam away to your hearts content to your followers. Seek the educated of sound mind and values in order to improve yourself. Perform public services, volunteer, do community outreach and win the hearts and minds. Continue to participate in the political process peacefully and democratically. Learn to compromise.

:ranger: Ok I have shared more than my lot on the matter. Fini. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Has Morsi said he will call early parliamentary elections?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

MaidenScotland said:


> Has Morsi said he will call early parliamentary elections?


In the last week several news articles said Morsi called for national dialogue with the opposition stating he would consider early parliamentary elections. Both offers they did not take. Several subsequent attempts at dialogue have also been declined. The oppositions only demand remains that same as the Jan. 25th revolution. "<<Insert President's Name>> Leave" and "<<Insert President's Name>> Get Out."


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

This is the script that is circulating in several recently published articles about how the transition will take place.


> Egypt's armed forces would suspend the constitution and dissolve an Islamist-dominated parliament under a draft political roadmap.
> 
> The sources said the military intended to install an interim council, composed mainly of civilians from different political groups and experienced technocrats, to run the country until an amended constitution was drafted within months.
> 
> ...


Then there is this,



> Meanwhile, President Barack Obama said the US is committed to democracy in Egypt, not any particular leader. Traveling in Tanzania, Obama said that although Morsi was democratically elected, the government must respect its opposition and minority groups.
> 
> Egypt's presidency said Morsi received a phone call from Obama, who said the US administration "supports peaceful democratic transition in Egypt."
> 
> ...


Suspending the constitution and amending it can be done by the Parliament. Except the Judiciary ruled both houses illegitimate and the Upper House that has the Shura council was ruled unable to pass legislation in particular. Many resignations are coming in now anyways. 

President Morsi has it within his power to call for early Parliamentary elections. It should take at least six months for elections to properly be done and at least a year should be given to the considerations and revisions of the constitution. I see the current constitution as their first draft basically and given the current political climate it's going to need some time for discussion and debate to properly address the writing and foundation of the nation. Once it's been given adequate attention they should be able to go from there accordingly.

However, we will see what may manifest in the coming days.


----------



## rtkwar (Feb 20, 2013)

Muslim Brotherhood Kill the Egyptians
muslim brotherhood kill policeman




After Morsi's speech
Defense Minister confirms that he will protect the Egyptian People
Defense Minister issued orders to the army to start a military operation
We hope our armed forces win against those terrorists
No place in Egypt for traitors and terrorists
We now knew that the Muslims Brotherhood are killing people since January 25
not mubark
*Today the world known fact about the Muslim Brotherhood*


----------



## rtkwar (Feb 20, 2013)

*Time remaining 14 hours*


----------



## rtkwar (Feb 20, 2013)

*
yes
yes
yes 
Hazem Salah Abou Ismail arrested








We are waiting for the fate of the rest of the terrorists
*


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2013)

Prepare for battle then. Morsi said he won't step down. The President called their bluff and the Army responded they aren't bluffing. Both have now said they are willing to die. 

EGYPTIAN ARMY: We Are 'Ready To Die' And Will Not Back Down From The Deadline

Indications of the return of a police state would be arresting the former leaders and holding them. There are reports they're performing arrests on MB members.

I can't believe I just spent the last hour listening to Morsi's speech online. He could have cut out 55 uses of the word legitimacy out of the 56 times that he used it. He repeated himself a lot.

He blamed the prior regime for problems. He addressed all kinds of violence except violence against women. He said that violence doesn't have a place in the Egyptian society. Cancel the condoned violence in Syria then? Ok well he did say jihad is not for inside the country. It's for when you want to go outside the country.

He offered a few concessions to the opposition. 


The Judiciary took the ruling to reinstate the "Attorney General". Whoever the opposition didn't like got canned.
He said Parliamentary elections will be held within six months. (That's if the people let them happen.)
He called for a clean slate with the media. Saying lets drop the baggage and appealed for fair and balanced coverage.
He also mentioned that the initiatives were discussed in his meeting with the Minister of Defense (who is the General Commander of the Military), the Prime Minister, and himself (who is the High Commander of the Military.) Basically he wants the people to know that he's the boss and the military answers to me because he can call them to a meeting to come see me since he's the head guy. 

I wonder what was that comment about being sufficient in weapon making as if it's a necessity? Is he alluding to some other kind of weapons that are supplied to them or did he mean they can "defend themselves"?

Also why do people always say the don't want a position of authority as it means nothing to them yet they really want to hold onto it once they get into power? I tend not to believe anyone that says they don't want it from the start, because I think that means they really do and they're just trying to make others believe they're really humble when in fact it's the exact opposite.

Morsi seems to be in the same position as Mubarak was when he gave his second speech before stepping down. He is defiant and wants to show he's strong. After watching that it's no wonder why people in the street's are tearing their hair out over him. It really puts everyone between a rock and a hard spot.


----------



## tmandarano (Jul 4, 2013)

It's so frustrating to see all of this unfold. Our prayers are with you.


----------

